# Are there foods your toddler doesn't seem to digest?



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been noticing that there's certain vegetables that don't seem to be digested completely by my dd -- mostly carrots, beansprouts, corn and spinach. I've tried giving these to her these in a variety of ways -- baked, steamed, raw, stir fry... all to the same effect. Could someone enlight me as to the digestive development of a toddler? I'm only concerned because of the thought that she might be missing out on some nutrients. She's not breastfed anymore. She gets soymilk and I do give her a daily vitamin supplement. Other things go through her system ok.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

Can't help on digestion, but oranges, carrots and corn are on our list!


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

us too, but all of us... not just dd.
I think it's due to their fiber.


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

Sunflower seeds. Too bad cause dd loves them.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

GRAPES! RAISINS! CORN!

They all come through whole. BLECH!


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Pumpkin seeds and olives! My mother is always asking me if the sunflower seeds hurt her on the way out. . .


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Raisins! We found this out the hard way, after DH discovered DD's love of raisins and let her eat 3 or 4 mini boxes that day. The next morning, he opened her diaper to have 3 or 4 mini boxes worth of raisins fall out all over the change table.  I joked that we could just rinse them off and reuse them.









Oh also, crayons do not digest. In a baby _or_ a dog. I'm sure I don't need to go into details about our weekend of rainbow poo.


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

None of us completely digests those foods. they are mostly fiber with shells that are undigestable. Spinach is a great food for cleaning out the colon.

All of the foods you listed are considered "tracer" foods, and are great for seeing how long it actually takes a person to pass a food that has been eaten. It's not unususal. Just make sure you are chewing and make sure the kids chew their food.


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Nikki~*
Raisins! We found this out the hard way, after DH discovered DD's love of raisins and let her eat 3 or 4 mini boxes that day. The next morning, he opened her diaper to have 3 or 4 mini boxes worth of raisins fall out all over the change table.  I joked that we could just rinse them off and reuse them.









Oh also, crayons do not digest. In a baby _or_ a dog. I'm sure I don't need to go into details about our weekend of rainbow poo.
























:

Corn,raisins and carrots are on our list............haven't tried crayons yet


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, definitely...anything very fibrous or seedy. Sprouted wheat bread, for example, things that he doesn't chew well (we avoid corn for this reason plus it is kind of a choking hazard).

I cut up his grapes but the skins frequently pass through without much evidence of chewing.

I've read this is all normal.

_Rainbowbird (formerly Mariah101--Mariah is not my name and not even a name I particularly like...no offense...it was my middle name with my last initial but now I"m Rainbowbird!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

so if this is the case, does anyone know if that means they aren't digesting any of the nutrients of these items (well, except for the crayons. Not sure how nutrious those are. :LOL ) It's difficult to get veggies into dd to begin with, but if she's not getting anything from fibrous foods, then I need to rework the veggies we've got...


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Beans, mainly black beans. They pretty much look the same coming out as going in! :LOL


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Does anyone digest corn? I think we just borrow it. But corn salsa is so yummmmmmyyyyyyy!


----------



## brookerenee (Jul 27, 2004)

Carrots, Spinach, Peas (the skins)

Blech.


----------

